# HFH 2018 Liphook Handicap request



## sawtooth (Sep 11, 2018)

Please submit your handicaps ahead of the day using this form.

https://goo.gl/forms/h4AdsJgntZPIC7yf2

Mods, can you make this thread sticky please?


----------



## User2021 (Sep 11, 2018)

done


----------



## Tab373 (Sep 11, 2018)

Done


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2018)

Mods can we make this sticky please until we get all the handicaps in?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			Mods can we make this sticky please until we get all the handicaps in?
		
Click to expand...


SortedðŸ‘


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2018)

done


----------



## 2blue (Sep 16, 2018)

Done


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 20, 2018)

Done


----------



## Hodge (Sep 25, 2018)

Done


----------

